# Pierco Frames Customer Service Review



## alpha6 (May 12, 2008)

This a a busy time for Nick, but he still should have called you back. I have had good luck with dealing with Nick over the years, sorry it didn't work out for you cause it is the most inexpensive way to get frames.


----------



## Vance G (Jan 6, 2011)

I just got pf-100's from Mann Lake at a really really good price! (unwaxed)


----------



## WilliamsHoneyBees (Feb 17, 2010)

I tried e-mailing pierco twice with no response either time. I was only needing a few hundred frames but on their website it says no order too small or too large. Needless to say I'm using a different brand...where is my thumb down button?


----------



## Flyer Jim (Apr 22, 2004)

I'm with alpha6, 500 or 2000 more than once always worked out good. Looking for that thumbs up button.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

I make several orders a year with Nick. I ordered several cases today, quick and painless. I can be pretty abrasive at times, but Nick is always nice, professional and courteous.


----------



## MTINAZ (Jan 15, 2010)

He must be really busy because I sent emails and left messages for foundation and still have never heard back after almost 3+ weeks. I went with perma-dent because they answered the phone.


----------



## olddrown (Oct 28, 2009)

Vance G said:


> I just got pf-100's from Mann Lake at a really really good price! (unwaxed)


Hi.
Do you wax the unwaxed pf- 100's? Or do use them unwaxed?

Thanks


----------



## Vance G (Jan 6, 2011)

I have lots of wax and I plan on coating them if it ever warms up enough here! Someone said to heat the wax in a deep fat fryer and use a six inch paint roller.


----------



## oldenglish (Oct 22, 2008)

I gave up on them last year, I got a response to my email but when I left messages to place my order they were never returned. At the time I wanted to buy 150 - 200 deeps, possibly more.
I just happened to be in my local bee supply store when he called them to confirm their order, he mentioned the "english dude" looking to buy 3 boxes and laughs. I work with my local store on their website and he was happy to just add my order to his and I just paid for the shipping.

No order to big or small, right as long as there are no stores already selling in your area they might get back to you. I think they have removed that from their website

This year I switched to mann lake frames with ritecell inserts and free shipping. At least with the wood frames I can say so long to the excessive burr comb.


----------

